

Intel's doomed McAfee foray - will history repeat itself? - bensummers
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/intels-doomed-mcafee-foray/1049

======
xl-brain
I only hope there's a small chance that shareholders can reject the
acquisition.

~~~
hga
I don't know the schedule, but Intel will likely be rather committed by the
next shareholder's meeting. And this is not _entirely_ and clearly insane
enough to e.g. muster the failed effort to keep HP HP a while ago.

Robin Harris is a great analyst with a sense of history and he shows all that
in this column. I sure looks like it'd just going to be a repeat of those two
last failures, especially since there's not (much of) a hardware component (as
far as we know) in this cunning plan.

I suppose it's good for Intel that they're swimming in so much cash the don't
need this to make or modify another fab line or three, but still....

